# Uhh.. Lobster anyone? Maybe?



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2006)

Now this ... is weird... 


> *BAR HARBOR, Maine* http://www.wftv.com/slideshow/news/2691965/detail.html?qs=;s=28;w=480-- A rare two-toned lobster is seen in Bar Harbor, Maine. The lobster caught by Alan Robinson in Dyer's Bay is a typical mottled green on one side; the other side is a shade of orange that looks cooked. Robinson, of Steuben, donated the lobster to the Mount Desert Oceanarium. Staff members say the odds or finding a half-and-half lobster are 1 in 50 million to 100 million. (07/17/06 AP photo/Bangor Daily News)


----------



## bydand (Dec 19, 2006)

Yeech!  Even living in Maine, you couldn't get me to eat one of those nasty things.  There is a reason the Native americans used them for fertilizer and not a food item.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 19, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Now this ... is weird...



Too funny  That reminds me of the old Star Trek episode with those white/black aliens


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Too funny  That reminds me of the old Star Trek episode with those white/black aliens



uhh no it was black/white aliens :wink1:


----------



## Carol (Dec 19, 2006)

MMmmmm.  Lobster.


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> MMmmmm.  Lobster.



Yep!  My favorite seafood... to eat!


----------



## exile (Dec 19, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Yep!  My favorite seafood... to eat!



Ditto (it pains me to have to admit this, Scottwe are so often in perfect agreement... :wink1but with one caveat: they have to be monochrome. It's against my belief system to eat two-toned shellfish...

I have a question about the original lobster that triggered this threadwas the lobster that was donated to the Oceanarium, as per the newstory, _alive_ at the time it was so donated?


----------



## bydand (Dec 19, 2006)

exile said:


> I have a question about the original lobster that triggered this threadwas the lobster that was donated to the Oceanarium, as per the newstory, _alive_ at the time it was so donated?




I would have to say yes it was because it still has the bands on the claws.  Don't need those if there is no danger of getting caught by the nasty thing.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 19, 2006)

exile said:


> I have a question about the original lobster that triggered this threadwas the lobster that was donated to the Oceanarium, as per the newstory, _alive_ at the time it was so donated?


 
While not having exact knowledge ... I am certain it was donated alive. Lobster are incredibly tough critters. --- I have lobstermen in the family, although - they are too spooky for me to eat. 

As I recall, every year at the Marshfield Fair (Mass), they used to have the biggest lobster on display for two weeks. I'm talking HUGE lobsters. Big, Big, Big. 

http://www.lobsters.unh.edu/


----------



## exile (Dec 19, 2006)

bydand said:


> I would have to say yes it was because it still has the bands on the claws.  Don't need those if there is no danger of getting caught by the nasty thing.



Good point! I'd noticed the bands but mindless assumed that someone might have done in the critter and neglected to take the bands off... but that wouldn't make much sense, and probably, if that had happened, they'd have said something about the _shell_ of the lobster being donated...

... you know, as I read over this post I'm about to send, it somehow has a _Monty Python_ quality to it... here we are, seriously discussing a two-toned lobster and its fate... I don't know why, but it seems slightly surreal... we need a new smiley for this sort of thing, I'm thinking!


----------



## exile (Dec 19, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> While not having exact knowledge ... I am certain it was donated alive. Lobster are incredibly tough critters. --- I have lobstermen in the family, although - they are too spooky for me to eat.



I can see we are going to have a new, interesting partition of humanity here into two: those who have no problem whatever devouring lobsters (me, Carol and Ceicei so far) and those who do (Scott and MichaelE so far).... 



michaeledward said:


> As I recall, every year at the Marshfield Fair (Mass), they used to have the biggest lobster on display for two weeks. I'm talking HUGE lobsters. Big, Big, Big.



Yum, Yum, Yum!  Did people get to bid on them?

I was at MIT for a few weeks during the summer of 2005 and went with various colleagues to Legal Seafood of an evening or two. At least, that's how it started, and I would invariably get lobster there. It really _is_ my favorite thing out of the water, except maybe for Columbia River king salmon, and you pretty much can't get those anymore. So I would be getting the 1.5lb lobsters, and they were very good... so good that after a while (pretty soon it stopped being `of' an evening and became _every_ evening, pretty much) I was getting the 2lb, then the 2.5lb, and finally the 3lb and up lobsters... they must have loved seeing me come in the door, because they knew they were going to be getting a gigantic tip... those 3 pounders-and-up cost way, way too much... for the first time in my life I really understood how much addicts really _need_ their fixes. It's a good thing I was only in Cambridge for three weeksI'd have had to take out a new mortgage...

http://www.lobsters.unh.edu/[/QUOTE]

My favorite quote from that site: `Lobsters are not strong osmoregulators. _In fact a better term to describe them is hyperosmoconformers._' (emphasis added)

I've always _thought_ that, but figured it was just a personal quirkI really felt vindicated when I saw this at the UNH site, I can tell you!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> While not having exact knowledge ... I am certain it was donated alive. Lobster are incredibly tough critters. --- I have lobstermen in the family, although - they are too spooky for me to eat.


 What? The Lobsters or the Lobstermen? (j/k)  
It reminds me of a scene in a Stephen King novel (IT!) where one of the main characters was playing around the railway yard in their home town (in/*always* in Maine) and a guy tosses him a small crate telling him to "take it home to his muddah..." he does so, on his bike, and getting freaked out by the constant clicking sounds he hears inside (the crate openings are probably too small for him to see inside) ... his mother opens the crate and squeals loudly with delight and pulls out several large lobsters, which, to the kid (Eddie Kasprak) looks like some aliens from outer-space. He refused to eat them. 



michaeledward said:


> As I recall, every year at the Marshfield Fair (Mass), they used to have the biggest lobster on display for two weeks. I'm talking HUGE lobsters. *Big, Big, Big.*
> 
> http://www.lobsters.unh.edu/


Well like how *big*? I mean as a mainlander I don't see lobsters (which I'll readily devour as quickly as Ceicei and Carol will) any bigger than the two or two and half pounders. Mebbe a foot or more in length from nose to tail.


----------



## bydand (Dec 20, 2006)

How big do they get?  Well up to 20+ pounds.  This is "Bubba" and the photo is from the National Geographic.  Bubba is a 22 pounder.  In front of him is a "normal" sized lobster.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Well like how *big*? I mean as a mainlander I don't see lobsters (which I'll readily devour as quickly as Ceicei and Carol will) any bigger than the two or two and half pounders. Mebbe a foot or more in length from nose to tail.


 
From my childhood memory ... the Lobsters we used to see at the fair were in the 35 pound range ... and perhaps 4 feet long.

I did a quick google on 'Big Lobster' and found this:

http://www.ppo2.com/Tony.htm

If I recall correctly, Lobsters can live up to 100 years. 

Also, you may have seen blue or yellow lobsters - much like the two colored lobster - they have shell pigment deficiencies.


EDIT -

Oh, and as for eating lobsters - I will occasionally have lobster meat in a salad or roll - but I just don't like prying my meal from out of a shell. King Crab legs is a different story, mind you. 

Two things put me off eating lobsters. Back in college, I bought a live lobster for my then girlfriend. Putting a live animal into a pot of boiling water presented an interesting challenge for me. I think I have perhaps outgrown that ... but it is still a spooky thing. 

For those of you who like Lobster - I may recommend Papadeaux Resturant. seems to me on Thursday nights (check your local listings) they have all you can eat lobster for $39.00 or so. Having watched colleages plow through 12, 13 or 14 lobsters in a single sitting was such a display of gluttony, I took away a new understanding as to why it earned a spot on the list of seven.

END EDIT


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2006)

bydand said:


> Yeech!  Even living in Maine, you couldn't get me to eat one of those nasty things.  There is a reason the Native americans used them for fertilizer and not a food item.



Amen to that brother! 



			
				michaeledward said:
			
		

> I have lobstermen in the family, although - they are too spooky for me to eat.



Yep..just...ewwwww.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 20, 2006)

"Raiders!  Woooo!"


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> MMmmmm. Lobster.


 
I hear ya Carol..We can split bydand's share..


----------



## bydand (Dec 20, 2006)

Drac said:


> I hear ya Carol..We can split bydand's share..




Darn Skippy you two can split mine.  Shoot I'll even bring the nasty critters and cook them, as long as I don't have to eat them.  I'll stick to a nice thick porterhouse steak or a rack of BBQ ribs.


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

bydand said:


> I'll stick to a nice thick porterhouse steak or a rack of BBQ ribs.


 
I LOVE Surf and Turf platters..Filet Mignon and Lobster Tail..Ummmm GOOD!! Gotta go...Later..


----------



## exile (Dec 20, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Amen to that brother! ...
> 
> Yep..just...ewwwww.



Excellent!all the more for me, Ceicei, Carol and Drac!

The only question I have at this point is, how long will it take for some entrepreneur to realize that a $40 all-you-can-eat lobster buffet would be a terrific business concept for central Ohio?


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Dec 20, 2006)

I think they dipped half of a lobster into hot water.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2006)

exile said:


> Excellent!all the more for me, Ceicei, Carol and Drac!


Hey now! You looking for a fight? Better make room at that table for me! :tantrum: I wanna some I wanna some I wanna some I WANNA SOME !


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:


> I think they dipped half of a lobster into hot water.


I agree. The dividing line is too straight to be a genetic effect.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey, shove over at that lobster-eating table, y'all, and pass the clarified butter!

Crab? Did someone say crab?  Me needs me iodine!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Hey, shove over at that lobster-eating table, y'all, and pass the clarified butter!
> 
> Crab? Did someone say crab?  Me needs me iodine!!



(Pats an empty chair next to me)... "C'mon and have a sit thar purty lady, I reckon they's gonna be a havin' ta' cook up Bubba jes to feed all us MA-ists. Lordy, how are they gonna find a pot big enough to put him in? 

Alaskan King Crab... oh my! Nivver ye mind on the Maryland blue crab and the other small types ... gimme them big ole' long legged fellas from up yonder Yukon way! Now, Dem's good eatin'!!


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Hey now! You looking for a fight? Better make room at that table for me! :tantrum: I wanna some I wanna some I wanna some I WANNA SOME !


 
Belly up to the table me hearty and dig in..


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Hey, shove over at that lobster-eating table, y'all, and pass the clarified butter!
> 
> Crab? Did someone say crab? Me needs me iodine!!


 
Went to a local resturant in Ft Laud that served garlic steamed soft shelled crab...Need I say more???


----------



## bydand (Dec 20, 2006)

OK this is going to make no sense (it doesn't for me either)  Alaskian king Crab?  Sign me up!  I love that stuff, but cannot stand lobster.


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 20, 2006)

Lobster, crab, shrimp, scallops... it's all good.  You could call lobster 'sea rat' and I'd still eat it.


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

bydand said:


> OK this is going to make no sense (it doesn't for me either) Alaskian king Crab? Sign me up! I love that stuff, but cannot stand lobster.


 
You are correct IT MAKES NO SENSE...I think lobster tastes better that Alaskian King Crab..


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2006)

Drac said:


> You are correct IT MAKES NO SENSE...I think lobster tastes better that Alaskian King Crab..



BOTH are good enough for a hearty meal... so shut-up and pass the butter and nutcrackers!


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> BOTH are good enough for a hearty meal... so shut-up and pass the butter and nutcrackers!


 
Will do...


----------



## Kacey (Dec 20, 2006)

Crab and lobster are both good - but if I want _really good _shellfish, I want jumbo scallops... mmm.... yumm...


----------



## Drac (Dec 20, 2006)

An excellent appitizer..


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2006)

Howzabout crawfish?  Anybody else here like crawfish?  They're like little mini-lobsters, only tastier ... mmmmm!!!!!   I need some seafood fettucini!!! Right now!!!


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Howzabout crawfish?  Anybody else here like crawfish?  They're like little mini-lobsters, only tastier ... mmmmm!!!!!   I need some seafood fettucini!!! Right now!!!




OMG! Those little buggers are divinity! hehehe... man, this one place near where I lived used to have the BEST crawdad fettucine  I just about cried when I learned they closed. My wife makes a great substitute for that though  one of my fonder memories of New Orleans was going to this all you could eat crawdad restaurant... just load up on corn, crawdads and potatoes. YUMMY!!


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Howzabout crawfish? Anybody else here like crawfish? They're like little mini-lobsters, only tastier ... mmmmm!!!!! I need some seafood fettucini!!! Right now!!!


 

I've never had one, but have seen them numerous times!  There's avery small stream that has quite a few of them, so I guess I could try some for free if I wanted to.  The only problem is that it's next to a busy road...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 20, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Howzabout crawfish?  Anybody else here like crawfish?  They're like little mini-lobsters, only tastier ... mmmmm!!!!!   I need some seafood fettucini!!! Right now!!!



Yes, I love these!  My sons and I always went down to the creek in New Mexico and catch them.  We've been doing that since my boys were 2 years old.  We would bring them home to eat.  It takes catching a lot of them to make a good meal.  I think its the mother/sons time that made this all worthwhile, and to finish the "crawdad hunt" with such a fantastic meal...   wow!!!

- Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Crab and lobster are both good - but if I want _really good _shellfish, I want* jumbo scallops*... mmm.... yumm...



(irish voice) Ahhh a woman after me own hea'rt she is! Love scallops! The other shellfish however I could do without... for some reason Clams and Mussels and Oysters just don't sit well with me... tried them to be sure yes, but liked them... no. Scallops were/are the only shell fish I'll eat.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 21, 2006)

shesulsa said:


> Howzabout crawfish?  Anybody else here like crawfish?  They're like little mini-lobsters, only tastier ... mmmmm!!!!!   I need some seafood fettucini!!! Right now!!!


Etoufee! Mmmmmmm (falls into Homer Simpson coma).


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> for some reason Clams and Mussels and Oysters just don't sit well with me... tried them to be sure yes, but liked them...


 
You aint alone Caver...


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 21, 2006)

my folks (aunts/ uncles/ cousins) live just east of Bucksport; we go up every summer for a get together...  2 big steamers;  going one with clams the second with "chickens" (1 1/4 lb lobsters) and a lot of clarified butter, Texas Pete's Louisianna Hot Sauce,  cold Labatts and napkins.  mmmmmm.... 

As far as the pic - I'm voting for someone dipping 1/2 of it in hot water.


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

fireman00 said:


> my folks (aunts/ uncles/ cousins) live just east of Bucksport; we go up every summer for a get together... 2 big steamers; going one with clams the second with "chickens" (1 1/4 lb lobsters) and a lot of clarified butter, Texas Pete's Louisianna Hot Sauce, cold Labatts and napkins. mmmmmm....
> 
> As far as the pic - I'm voting for someone dipping 1/2 of it in hot water.


 
Hey Caver, did you read this one??? ROAD TRIP!!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 21, 2006)

Drac said:


> Hey Caver, did you read this one??? ROAD TRIP!!!!!



Okay, I've got my lobster bib all packed and ready to go!


----------



## fireman00 (Dec 21, 2006)

1st week of August - just look for the crowd standing around the steamers with plates in one hand and blue in the other.


----------



## Drac (Dec 21, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Okay, I've got my lobster bib all packed and ready to go!


 
I'll have the my Glide packed a week prior...


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 10, 2007)

I had crawfish for the first time last week!!!  Very good, but they don't beat scallops!  I love scallops!  Enough of talking about food!  I missed lunch, and now I'm off to find something good to eat!


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 10, 2007)

tkdgirl said:


> I had crawfish for the first time last week!!!  Very good, but they don't beat scallops!  I love scallops!  Enough of talking about food!  I missed lunch, and now I'm off to find something good to eat!



Man, I just love those tasty little suckers  Our local New Orleans cuisine store shut down over a year ago, but I still daydream about their crawdad dishes 

out of curiosity, I find it odd that some places call them crawfish, some crawdads... interesting kinda like livermush and scrapple


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> interesting kinda like livermush and scrapple


 
Please explain livermush and scapple...


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 10, 2007)

Drac said:


> Please explain livermush and scapple...



Livermush

Scrapple

The terminology kind of depends on your location


----------



## Drac (Jan 10, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Livermush
> 
> Scrapple
> 
> The terminology kind of depends on your location


 
Thanks for the links..I'm in NE Ohio and I NEVER heard of either until today..


----------



## mrhnau (Jan 10, 2007)

Drac said:


> Thanks for the links..I'm in NE Ohio and I NEVER heard of either until today..


It is kind of regional... I grew up with the stuff! Still eat it once in a while. Quite tasty!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 10, 2007)

I never had scrapple (what I know it as).  Actually, I never heard of it at all until I started working at a grocery store several years ago.  Livermush just sounds discusting- more so than scrapple.  I keep wanting to say scrabble, and so I think of the game.  What a sheltered life I had!


----------



## exile (Jan 10, 2007)

mrhnau said:


> Man, I just love those tasty little suckers  Our local New Orleans cuisine store shut down over a year ago, but I still daydream about their crawdad dishes
> 
> out of curiosity, I find it odd that some places call them crawfish, some crawdads... interesting kinda like livermush and scrapple



You guys have talking about all this great seafood for all this time and I forgot about this threadcould kick myself now,  imagining all the great fantasy meals I could have had while reading your incoming posts! :wink1: 

Crawdad, crawfish, crayfish... whatever you call'em, they're good beyond description. They have a lovely sweet flavor that most North American shrimp don't... great with a nice Reisling or good hoppy bitter-style ale... sigh... I wonder if I can persuade my family to out for seafood tonight... not a chance, alas! :waah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh man, I'm gonna have to go to Red Lobster or Joe's Crab Shack here really soon .... :ultracool


----------



## exile (Jan 10, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Oh man, I'm gonna have to go to Red Lobster or Joe's Crab Shack here really soon .... :ultracool



You get to go there? I _never_ get to goand they have terrific crawfish etouffe at Joe's here... you're really going?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> Oh man, I'm gonna have to go to Red Lobster or Joe's Crab Shack here really soon .... :ultracool


Hey everybody... Shesulsa is going to Red Lobster... she's buying... whoo hoo ... lets go!


----------



## exile (Jan 10, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Hey everybody... Shesulsa is going to Red Lobster... she's buying... whoo hoo ... lets go!



OK,  who's driving?!


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 22, 2007)

How was the road trip and the party?  :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 22, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> How was the road trip and the party?  :uhyeah:



***buuuuurrrrp*** What road trip? Party? Where? uh ... who? :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 22, 2007)

shesulsa said:


> ***buuuuurrrrp*** What road trip? Party? Where? uh ... who? :uhyeah:



Very nice.... You left everyone behind!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 22, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Very nice.... You left everyone behind!!!!!


Not yet ...  

   :fart:

:wavey:

   :redcaptur


----------



## elder999 (Jan 22, 2007)

bydand said:


> . There is a reason the Native americans used them for fertilizer and not a food item.


 
Because they were so plentiful-they _did_ use them for a food item....dueing colonial times, lobster was considered a _poverty food_, and some workers actually had a "lobster clause" (snicker!) put into their contract, stating that their employer/indenture holder couldn't serve them lobster more than 3 times a week...
...lobster...mmmmmmm!


----------



## exile (Jan 22, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Because they were so plentiful-they _did_ use them for a food item....dueing colonial times, lobster was considered a _poverty food_, and some workers actually had a "lobster clause" (snicker!) put into their contract, stating that their employer/indenture holder couldn't serve them lobster more than 3 times a week...
> ...lobster...mmmmmmm!



That's interesting...  I didn't know that about lobsters. Tbe same thin is true about oysters in 18th c. England...


----------



## bydand (Jan 22, 2007)

elder999 said:


> Because they were so plentiful-they _did_ use them for a food item....dueing colonial times, lobster was considered a _poverty food_, and some workers actually had a "lobster clause" (snicker!) put into their contract, stating that their employer/indenture holder couldn't serve them lobster more than 3 times a week...
> ...lobster...mmmmmmm!



Thanks for the update!  All the Native Americans I have talked to up here always told me they just used them for fertilizer, being how we are quite a distance from the coast it would probably make a difference.  Glad for the new information. :asian:


----------



## elder999 (Jan 22, 2007)

bydand said:


> Thanks for the update! All the Native Americans I have talked to up here always told me they just used them for fertilizer, being how we are quite a distance from the coast it would probably make a difference. Glad for the new information. :asian:


 

Well, yeah-by the time they got home with them, fertilizer is all they'd be good for, but you can be certain they ate some (and used some for bait) when they were on the coast. I'm brother to a Penobscot fellow, and his people are and have been quite fond of lobster....


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Hey everybody... Shesulsa is going to Red Lobster... she's buying... whoo hoo ... lets go!


 
Lemme grab my bib and be right behind ya...


----------

